# Pink bar tape for men?



## Milzy (25 Jan 2017)

So I thought this popped really well on black. Splash of colour and better for safety.
Had a lot of negative comments. It's 2017, it's not for girls only. Or is it??


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jan 2017)

Was actually thinking for my own road bike myself, but more a neon colour ?


----------



## Markymark (25 Jan 2017)

The comments would be handy to spot people who are stupid so you don't have to talk to them.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

Do you own a drill?


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jan 2017)

I like pink, but maybe not for bar tape as it will get dirty


----------



## mickle (25 Jan 2017)

Gender is a social construct.


----------



## Robeh (25 Jan 2017)

pink not for me lol


----------



## Spiderweb (25 Jan 2017)

Pink makes the boys wink!


----------



## subaqua (25 Jan 2017)

pink or blue for genders. its all rubbish 

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141117-the-pink-vs-blue-gender-myth

i have a pink n chocolate hooped ( and no sniggering at the back about chocolate hoop ) rugby top. OK it looks better on wifey than me , but its a blokes top.


----------



## Milzy (25 Jan 2017)

MrGrumpy said:


> Was actually thinking for my own road bike myself, but more a neon colour ?


I very nearly did that. I've seen lots of Neon, fluro & pink in the pro peloton. As everything on C.C is always compared to the pro's.


----------



## Milzy (25 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you own a drill?


Only left out because if I put back in the shed, the lad next door will ask to borrow it. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2017)

The bar tape is the only decent looking part of the bike. Only tyres should be black.


----------



## Milzy (25 Jan 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> The bar tape is the only decent looking part of the bike. Only tyres should be black.


I'd love it to be sprayed in spear mint green.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jan 2017)

I had this admittedly not for long as I didn't keep the bike for long looked a lot pinker than in the photo . I mentioned to the very well spoken gentleman I purchased it from that I was a bit wary of you know pi$$ takers etc. He mentioned in passing that spending 35 years in the army made him a rough tough dude and he hadn't given it a second thought. A touch of what you fancy does you good


----------



## screenman (25 Jan 2017)

Pink gets you noticed, not a bad thing for a cyclist.


----------



## Milzy (25 Jan 2017)

mark st1 said:


> I had this admittedly not for long as I didn't keep the bike for long looked a lot pinker than in the photo . I mentioned to the very well spoken gentleman I purchased it from that I was a bit wary of you know pi$$ takers etc. He mentioned in passing that spending 35 years in the army made him a rough tough dude and he hadn't given it a second thought. A touch of what you fancy does you good
> 
> 
> View attachment 334897


Looks decent.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> Looks decent.



It didn't bother me tbh if Pinks good enough for the dudes in the Giro it's good enough for us mere social mortals ( that's what my bike fixer matey said anyway. After he'd stopped laughing lol) wish I'd kept the bike tbh bought it on impulse didn't take the time to get used to it sold it within a month. Like your tape though it looks good with the all black


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jan 2017)

Actually Milzy, I've just realised that on the wall above my head is a picture of me riding a time trial circa 1990 and my bike is adorned with pink bar tape. Looks very smart too, and probably stands out to other vehicles more than any other colour.


----------



## Jimidh (25 Jan 2017)

Nothing wrong with a bit of pink - in fact we have a slash of pink on our club kit.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> Only left out because if I put back in the shed, the lad next door will ask to borrow it. *rolls eyes*



Haha, I was actually referencing @I like Skol 's post from this thread....it caused An unnecessary fuss for some. To me it was just tongue in cheek and made me smile.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i...racket-but-it-wont-go-in.213097/#post-4651819


----------



## Gert Lush (25 Jan 2017)

I think it looks cool  Probably look dirty after a while


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2017)

Looks good on your bike, so why not? Although it will probably be a pig to keep clean.

I did look at some neon pink bar tape in the shop and although tempted it wouldn't go with either of my bikes so I didn't bother.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jan 2017)

mickle said:


> Gender is a social construct.


I just checked in the mirror. I think it's quite physical, no?


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jan 2017)

I saw a black condor bike with a splash of pink. Looked fantastic. I'd totally get one.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jan 2017)

Wouldn't do it myself but I do often wear pink kit, as do other males in the club


----------



## ozboz (25 Jan 2017)

Pink is ok , Stade Francais RU wear pinkish stuff ,


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Jan 2017)

Pink and Blue genderisation of colours only started in the 20th century, it was on radio 4 last week......


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2017)

Light colours on bar tape are a no - it looks filthy even if you are anal about cleaning. The other side, is colours, even light colours don't help with safety. If a driver is not looking properly, then no great big pink, orange, or invisible telly tubby is going to be seen. 

Other than that, it looks OK !


----------



## BikeCurious (25 Jan 2017)

Looks good but the saddle needs to be pink too!


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> So I thought this popped really well on black. Splash of colour and better for safety.
> Had a lot of negative comments. It's 2017, it's not for girls only. Or is it??


Rapha


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Jan 2017)

Why not? My very "girly" wife has white tape on her white and sky blue road bike, but she now fancies some sky blue Bontrager tape that she's seen as it picks out the blue detailing better.
Her kit is all purples and pinks, so it's not like she's into blue normally. 
Whatever floats your boat. No one's judging choices of colours these days, it's not 1970 thankfully! Your tape suits that bike actually.


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> So I thought this popped really well on black. Splash of colour and better for safety.
> Had a lot of negative comments. It's 2017, it's not for girls only. Or is it??



The yellow and red one is more to my liking.

Always a fan of giraffes.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Well, no, that's sex, not gender.


I see thank you. I read that in the past too but had forgotten. From Google:

Gender is a socially constructed definition of women and men. It is not the same as sex (biological characteristics of women and men) and it is not the same as women. Gender is determined by the conception of tasks, functions and roles attributed to women and men in society and in public and private life


----------



## r04DiE (25 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> So I thought this popped really well on black. Splash of colour and better for safety. Had a lot of negative comments. It's 2017, it's not for girls only. Or is it??


Who cares? Do it.


numbnuts said:


> I like pink, but maybe not for bar tape as it will get dirty


You big girl...


----------



## numbnuts (26 Jan 2017)

r04DiE said:


> You big girl...


----------



## ayceejay (26 Jan 2017)

I designed a garden for an up market couple and the plan was agreed but then we got stuck on the 'flowers' part because the lady of the house wanted only pink and I couldn't dissuade her. As I was leaving the husband pulled me aside and said
"Do you know why she likes pink so must?" 
To which I replied "No"
'Well" he said "its because it's the colour of the labia"
I thought tis might help your imagination when you are bent over your pink handlebars


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Jan 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I thought this might help your imagination when you are bent over your pink handlebars



"Bending over the pink handlebars" should definitely be a euphemism for something, though I'm not sure what! It sounds naughty and fun, whatever it is.


----------



## User482 (26 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Light colours on bar tape are a no - it looks filthy even if you are anal about cleaning.



Is the correct answer. At some point, you will have chain oil on your hand, then you grab the bars...


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jan 2017)

ayceejay said:


> I designed a garden for an up market couple and the plan was agreed but then we got stuck on the 'flowers' part because the lady of the house wanted only pink and I couldn't dissuade her. As I was leaving the husband pulled me aside and said
> "Do you know why she likes pink so must?"
> To which I replied "No"
> 'Well" he said "its because it's the colour of the labia"
> I thought tis might help your imagination when you are bent over your pink handlebars


What a bizarre conversation.


----------



## Milzy (27 Jan 2017)

User482 said:


> Is the correct answer. At some point, you will have chain oil on your hand, then you grab the bars...


Baby wipes work wonders, even cleaned an engine with them.


----------



## Dan B (27 Jan 2017)

I was perilously close last night to plonking down 85 euro on a pink and black skinsuit, and truth be told the only reason I didn't is that I'm worried the pink will clash with my red bike


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> Baby wipes work wonders, even cleaned an engine with them.



This really makes me wonder what is in/on them. Like how are they safe enough for my babies buttcheeks but can also clean my bike. I can only assume witchcraft is involved.

Anyway, pink is a great colour. Describe it as "tuscan sunset" if anyone takes issue. You'll sound properly debonair.


----------



## User32269 (27 Jan 2017)

AndyRM said:


> This really makes me wonder what is in/on them. Like how are they safe enough for my babies buttcheeks but can also clean my bike. I can only assume witchcraft is involved.
> 
> Anyway, pink is a great colour. Describe it as "tuscan sunset" if anyone takes issue. You'll sound properly debonair.


My mtb, after been plunged in mud all day, has never made me feel as sick as any of my kids delicate buttcheeks had when using wipes!


----------



## Dan B (27 Jan 2017)

Yes. Also, anyone using the phrase "smooth as a baby's bottom" has clearly never had to deal with nappy rash


----------



## User169 (27 Jan 2017)

Looks very Raphaesque


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jan 2017)

Nothing wrong with pink


----------



## phantasmagoriana (27 Jan 2017)

Is that a Pinnacle? Looks just like my Arkose, with the exception of the bar tape.


----------



## topcat1 (27 Jan 2017)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Is that a Pinnacle? Looks just like my Arkose, with the exception of the bar tape.



 speechless!


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Jan 2017)

There are socially constructed rules of behaviour.

Are they constructed for a legitimate reason?

Are they objectively effective for the species?

Do they cause harm?

Does rejecting these rules achieve anything useful?


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/fashion/gallery/2017/jan/20/the-week-in-menswear-pink


----------



## DiddlyDodds (28 Jan 2017)

No


----------



## mickle (28 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> There are socially constructed rules of behaviour.
> 
> Are they constructed for a legitimate reason?
> 
> ...



Run that by me again...


----------



## smutchin (28 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Do they cause harm?
> Does rejecting these rules achieve anything useful?



Yes, and yes again.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> There are socially constructed rules of behaviour.
> 
> Are they constructed for a legitimate reason?
> 
> ...



No
No
Yes
Yes
HTH.


----------



## vickster (28 Jan 2017)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Is that a Pinnacle? Looks just like my Arkose, with the exception of the bar tape.


It says Mercian on the frame, so probably not


----------



## phantasmagoriana (28 Jan 2017)

vickster said:


> It says Mercian on the frame, so probably not



Oops, wasn't clear in my post - I meant the one in the OP! (I can tell the white one's a Mercian, and a very nice looking one too!)


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Jan 2017)

Courtesy of @casquetteurs


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> Pink and Blue genderisation of colours only started in the 20th century, it was on radio 4 last week......


not quite what you heard. The colours swapped gender roles in the 19th C. Before then pink was a weak blood red, and thus manly, whilst blue was the colour of female virginity after the Virgin Mary.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

mickle said:


> Run that by me again...



People get very worked up about gender and sex, on the whole it takes up a lot of emotive debate time for some people. 

Pink being generally associated with girls, and light blue with boys is not the root of all evil. Sexual differentiation, and the social elements that go along with it, is an important part of maturing from child into adult.

If we were debating gender roles, equal pay, etc then there would be something of substance to argue, but colours associated with sexes does no harm whatsoever.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> but colours associated with sexes does no harm whatsoever.


http://www.jstor.org/stable/1128775?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents

_"Mothers of 32 firstborn infants aged 5-10 months were videotaped playing with a 6-month-old "actor baby." 2 female infants and 2 males appeared equally often as actor babies in sex-appropriate and cross-sex clothes and names. Sex-typed and sex-neutral toys were available. Initial toy choice varied with perceived sex of infant. Perceived boys were verbally encouraged to gross motor activity more often than perceived girls, but there were no significant differences in overall physical stimulation. However, mothers responded to the gross motor behavior of perceived boys with gross motor activity significantly more often. Results suggest early socialization in the direction of a masculine stereotype of activity and physical prowess."_


----------



## jefmcg (29 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> FFS. The whole point of this thread's existence is that a perceived 'feminine' colour is seen as a disadvantage. I'm failing to think of a reverse-gendered example.


Keeping to only quoting from reputable sources in peer-reviewed journals 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYwgG2oyUbA


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> FFS. The whole point of this thread's existence is that a perceived 'feminine' colour is seen as a disadvantage. I'm failing to think of a reverse-gendered example.



I don't think femininity is a disadvantage, I don't think anyone has suggested it is.

What people are getting worked up about is colours associated with the sexes, over nothing imo.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

jefmcg said:


> http://www.jstor.org/stable/1128775?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents
> 
> _"Mothers of 32 firstborn infants aged 5-10 months were videotaped playing with a 6-month-old "actor baby." 2 female infants and 2 males appeared equally often as actor babies in sex-appropriate and cross-sex clothes and names. Sex-typed and sex-neutral toys were available. Initial toy choice varied with perceived sex of infant. Perceived boys were verbally encouraged to gross motor activity more often than perceived girls, but there were no significant differences in overall physical stimulation. However, mothers responded to the gross motor behavior of perceived boys with gross motor activity significantly more often. Results suggest early socialization in the direction of a masculine stereotype of activity and physical prowess."_



Do you have anything to say, or do you think the quote alone is evidence of harm being done by having colours associated with sexes?


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Why have a thread about men wearing pink then? In which it is asserted that you can get away with it if you're a tough ex-army type who can face down your tormentors?


Social groups form by having differentiating characteristics, to have those characteristics strengthens your inclusion, rejecting them reduces your inclusion.

To say this thread was saying femininity is vegatice, isn't right, it's just not masculine - which is the group pertinent to the thread.

If a thread was started about some common feminine trait, I don't think anyone would assume wearing blue as a girl was negative, just not feminine. It would probably be received with some criticism as does boys wearing pink.

It's just colour of clothing, fashion might change in a few years again, who knows to what.


----------



## LarryDuff (29 Jan 2017)

I'd love to get some bright pink hoods on my bike.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 Jan 2017)

@vickster just for the record I never lit any fires in here :-p


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Jan 2017)

I picked up some "Red" Clark's Red Bar tape when they were selling them for £1 and it turned out to be a rather fetching pink hue. I went for red outers for contrast. Doesn't really bother me!
I quite like having pink bar tape. I just never had the confidence to say it before this thread.


----------



## User169 (30 Jan 2017)

Pink bikes are where it's at...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/10548569@N07/907100141/sizes/l/


----------

